# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  JOTO, robotic drawing board, Those Ltd., London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

joto.rocks

youtube.com/@joto475

vimeo.com/madebythose

facebook.com/madebythose

twitter.com/madebythose

instagram.com/jotorocks

"Joto - a robotic drawing board" on Kickstarter

"Joto - a robotic drawing board" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Joto launched on Kickstarter

Published on Mar 20, 2017




> Joto, the first connected display that draws with a pen is live on Kickstarter.

----------

